# Coffee shops in Long Beach



## TR1466 (Apr 7, 2011)

Looking to drive from the South Bay to Long Beach to do a south-bound PCH out-and-back ride. Any "bike-friendly" coffee shops in the Belmont Shores area anyone can recommend? By that I mean a shop with an outdoor seating area in which we can keep an eye on our bikes. If any make that grade, what about nearby parking for 4+ hours? Tall order?


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=coff....009645&oq=coff&gl=us&hq=coffee+bean&t=m&z=17

I would park near this Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf. They have outdoor seating. Next door is Roots Gourmet. 

I believe Shopkeeper Rd doesn't have any time limits. As far as parking in the marketplace, I am not sure if they even keep track of how long people park. If that parking doesn't work, there is lots of parking in the marina area next to Marina Dr. between 2nd and Studebaker. I just don't know if there is a time limit.

At the Market Place, you can ride through the parking lot to Studebaker and PCH. Then your off!!


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

I know a few good places in Newport for coffee - Kean Coffee and/or Portola Coffee Lab. I'd imagine on a weekend parking in either spot is fine. PCL is in a mall area.


----------



## jlmuncie (Jan 22, 2012)

Polly's on 2nd Street is good but if you want easy, free parking park in the marina parking at 2nd St. & PCH.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

allison said:


> I know a few good places in Newport for coffee


Newport


----------



## spuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Try the southeast corner of PCH and 2nd in Long Beach. Has everything you need ( Coffee house with outdoor seating, Trader Joes, and unlimited parking ) Great starting point.

cheers


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

You have quite a few options in the Seal Beach area. The beach lots are metered and are $6 till 10PM, $3 for 2 hours. DOn't know about the Marina. Surrounding lots are accessible but I don't know how these private lots may be enforced for people not shopping in the complexes. The residential streets in some areas are limited for X hours. The Long Beach Market Place on 2'nd and in particular Shopkeeper Road would be my suggestion. Belmont Shore along that section of PCH is kinda tight and traffic is at moderate levels. I am more concerned being doored there especially weekends where traffic is quite high. 

Southward from Seal Beach is a nice ride and you'll have plenty of fellow riders on that route. Seal Beach to Corona Del Mar at Avocado is a nice 17 mile ride for about a 35 mile loop. Wind changes to a northward breeze in the afternoons so you get a nice tail wind along with traffic to pull-push you along on the return. Fun ride.


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

If it's in the downtown Long Beach area, a couple ones that come to mind:

1. Polly's Gourmet Coffe
2. Portfolio Coffee House
3. The Library

I don't know about the actual coffee though (since I don't drink).


----------

